# Mummy Mice



## amz1991 (Oct 23, 2009)

I WOKE UP THIS MORNING TO FIND 1 OF MY OTHER MICE HAD GIVEN BIRTH I AM NOW A CARING 4 8 BABY MICE


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

congratulations, where they planned or unexpected ???


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

oooo you have a lot to look forward to in the coming weeks, specially the pop corn stage and just watching them grow 

Congrats on the pups I am hoping for pups off my Siamese breeding pair by early next month = )


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## amz1991 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks to all very kind comments, i kind of new but wasnt sure all doing very well and feeding well really plzed


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats!!

Really looking forward to seeing the babies


----------

